# BLACK SPOTS



## namvet66 (Sep 16, 2010)

Good afternoon,

I have a D70 and when I download to my PC and/or print photos there are faint black spots in the upper half of the pics.  These spots showed up  recently, I bought the camera new and there was no problem early on.

I have used a variety of lens and the spots show up using all of my lens so I figure it is in the camera somewhere.

I can use my iphoto program on my Apple to clear then out, but would rather not have them there at all.

Any idea what is causing this and what steps I need to take to correct this problem.

Your help will be appreciated.

Be Kind to Animals
namet66


----------



## ajkramer87 (Sep 16, 2010)

Sensor dust is my guess.


----------



## ann (Sep 16, 2010)

i would agree , most likely dust.

when you change lenses be sure you have the body of the camera facing down so the dust flying around in the air does not land on the sensor. Remember we are working with a huge electrical body of 1's and 0's on steriods and dust is always an issue.


----------



## Garbz (Sep 16, 2010)

Just a quick google on sensor cleaning will show you everything you need. It can be anything from simply setting the camera to cleaning mode and blowing into it with an air bulb (never compressed air), to using various alcoholic wiping products with special brushes to clean the sensor.


----------



## namvet66 (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks folks this help by 99%, I did google and followed the instructions


----------

